# Egypt to vote on new constitution



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

President Mohammed Morsi says a referendum on Egypt's draft constitution will be held on 15 December, amid controversy over presidential powers.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> President Mohammed Morsi says a referendum on Egypt's draft constitution will be held on 15 December, amid controversy over presidential powers.


and controversy over the draft constitution itself...


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> and controversy over the draft constitution itself...


Any change is bound to have devotees and those against 

The people of Egypt can decide


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Any change is bound to have devotees and those against
> 
> The people of Egypt can decide


it's not that simple


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> it's not that simple


Actually it is when it comes to the vote

I guess yes / no choice - with the majority winning

The yes voters will either like it or rather have any constitution verses a prolonged rewrite.
The no voter will want a rewrite


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

In terms of numbers, I reckon the mayority will vote in favour of the constitution.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> In terms of numbers, I reckon the mayority will vote in favour of the constitution.


Most likely, according to my colleagues, Morsi can count on the "Great Unwashed"( their description not mine), who represent about 35% of the potential electors. Assuming that it will be a simple majority it is hard not to see this thing being passed.

Thing is though, Egypt is not like most Western democracies where the minority accepts and abides by the majority's wishes. If a sizable minority don't like this document the situation is likely to become rather more fraught.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

SO another week off school for my children I guess!!
Think I might send them before me to the UK then (my eldest will be soooo happy).
Supose we should be thankful it isn't sooner - disrupting the exams!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> In terms of numbers, I reckon the mayority will vote in favour of the constitution.


of course they will


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Actually it is when it comes to the vote
> 
> I guess yes / no choice - with the majority winning
> 
> ...


I'm not talking about the vote itself, but about the process that led to this document, that most Egyptian people haven't even read and have no intention of doing so. There is a real legitimacy issue in that draft writing process which has led to the crisis the country is in now.

Having said that, there is no doubt in my mind that the yes vote will win. Hitler also won democratic elections by majority and I don't think any of us would consider him a democrat. 

This from the wiki: "Iran officially became an Islamic Republic on 1 April 1979, when Iranians overwhelmingly approved a national referendum to make it so." 

The future is bright


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Biffy said:


> SO another week off school for my children I guess!!
> Think I might send them before me to the UK then (my eldest will be soooo happy).
> Supose we should be thankful it isn't sooner - disrupting the exams!


i dont understand why Are your children missing school?


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> i dont understand why Are your children missing school?


They often use schools as polling stations. Also if there is a chance of trouble they may close the schools as a precaution.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

“The people want God’s Sharia” and “Egypt will be Islamic despite the will of secularists and liberals” were prevalent chants.


----------

